# Vestax VCI300 v's Hercules RMX



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Anyone used a Vestax VCI300 ?

I bought a Hercules RMX which is perfect for my mixing of the beats , But wanted to add a bit of scratching to the mixes and frankly the RMX is not really that good at scratching too much time lag at the end of the scratch i'm talking milli seconds I've altered all the settings but think I need something with touch sensitive jog wheels which is what the Vestax has 

Anyone used one ? Also how does Serato itch compare with VDJ 7 ?


----------

